

Floost : a userful version of Pinterest and less of a Toy - sidgoyal

On qoura someone quoted our startup among a list of Pinterest look alikes. We would have been really upset about it that after 18 months of effort, if you qouted that way. But just before we even noticed , a floost user responded saying " You guys have actually found a more useful version of Pinterest, and it looks less like a toy ". That was really interesting and sorta hit the right chord with us. I just wanted to see if you guys would try  Floost and see if you feel the same
======
sidgoyal
the url is <http://floost.com>

